# 18 HP Briggs & Stratton Tractor Engine Shuts Down After 20 Min. of Use



## OnMainStreet (Jun 3, 2010)

Hi, 
I have a 1995 Sears Garden Tractor, Briggs & Stratton 18HP engine that I use to cut the grass. It starts fine and runs good for about 20 minutes and then the motor just shuts off. It will not restart for about an hour (cools off?) then the whole process starts all over again, shutting down after about 20 minutes. 
Changed the plugs. Put new gas line and new gas filter in. Changed the fuel pump. Rebuilt the Carburetor. 

I've tried Starter Fluid, but though the motor turns over it will not fire. After letting the tractor rest for an hour or so, it will fire, restart and run. 

Any ideas as to what could be the problem? 

Any help will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## mikeinri (Dec 2, 2009)

Do you have the model number, type codes, etc?

When it's hot (and not starting), do you still get spark and gas when you turn it over?

Mike


----------



## jakejj (Jun 17, 2010)

I had the same problem and replacing spark coil was the answer.. they get hot and have to cool down.. was a real pia for a while.. easy to do.. just take off cover and it attaches right above flywheel with a couple screws..

change spark plug while you are at it..

good luck


----------

